# Error del Led rojo de xbox ( no xbox360 )



## edx123 (Ene 9, 2009)

Buenas tardes yo se que esta parte del foro trata de pc hardware pero no supe donde mas preguntar mi duda, es esta , tengo un xbox pero me refiero al xbox el primero no el 360 y este xbox un dia estaba yo jugando y derrepente el juego se congelo , pense yo que era cualquier cosa , y reinicie la consola  lo unico que sucedia era que el LED que normalmente prende de color verde  , prendia de color rojo y en la pantalla se quedaba de color negro.... e escuchado que  esta falla  es comun , ademas debo mencionar que este xbox ya a sido chipeado y no se cuantas otras cosas le abra metido mi hermano      mi pregunta es que si esta falla es reparable?


----------



## darck_khronos (Ene 22, 2009)

no te manda de casualidad a la pantalla algun error, posiblemente tendrias que retitar el chip Fisico, si no es asi es necesario saber que tipo de problema te envia para darte una solucion, si es el Error 21, solo es un error de Dahs y eso lo pudes reparar con una pc y un cd linux


----------

